# Epilepsy Medication Advice Needed



## ph83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi All

I've been offered a position I want to take but its Bupa health package won't cover my epilepsy medication I need to take every 12 hours. Bupa have told me that companies can opt for a 'disregard' policy which would entitle their employees with pre-existing conditions to their medications. Does any one have any experience with this or with paying an employer to 'upgrade' their health cover??

Alternatively- any advice on the legality of having family post me meds. Customs problem??

Lastly- any idea of where to get prices of meds to buy them privately. 

The drugs I take are: Epilim Chrono 500mg and Keppra 1000mg and 500mg. 

Thanks A LOT for any help!


----------



## NotSure (May 1, 2012)

Hi there,

I understand how important it is to take your epilepsy medications but unfortunatley I don't know much knowledge about where and how to buy these medicines in Dubai.. I hope someone else would help you with that..

But from what I know, family need private prescription from your doctor or medical profession to purchase the medicines for you from UK pharmacies, then they're able to send it to you..


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Check with the hospitals or a Pharmacist, Marina Pharmacy is nice. You need to see if they have alternatives or dispensing rights before sending via Post. Can you get 6 months supply from ins. Co in UK to last you?


----------

